# Zapatero - Like a cat in the jungle!!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

More from Wikileaks!
I haven't read the article yet. Just look at the photos and the headline which reads:
_*This is how they see us in the USA*_
EL PAÍS: el periódico global en español
*Zapatero* is described as "An astute politician, a cat in the jungle"
_*Rubalcaba*_ "He sees himself as the most intelligent in the government" This quote continues in another article to read "pero sin sentir chulería por ello" But without wanting to be big headed about it"
*Chacón* is perceived to "be young, inexpert and focusses on small details"

Any info on what is said about British politicians?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> *Zapatero* is described as "An astute politician, a cat in the jungle"


Hhhmmm, a "pet" cat in the jungle as opposed to a tiger or lion

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> More from Wikileaks!
> I haven't read the article yet. Just look at the photos and the headline which reads:
> _*This is how they see us in the USA*_
> EL PAÍS: el periódico global en español
> ...


It's the one that says King Juan Carlos could be a valuable ally to the US that concerns me! Probably because he told Hugo Chavez to shut up ...

Cameron and Osborne were described as "lacking political depth" I think. Gordon Brown was "unstable". But my favourite is Nicolas Sarkozy, described as an 'emperor with no clothes' with a 'thin-skinned and authoritarian personal style'.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

More wiki scandal including UK knowledge of cluster bombs in the US, The Duke of York and Zapatero losing a contract with Rolls Royce accidently on purpose.
BBC News - Wikileaks US diplomatic cables: Key issues

BBC News - At a glance: Wikileaks cables


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here the locals call Zapatero Mr. Bean


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Here the locals call Zapatero Mr. Bean


Claro!
Have you never seen this?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Has anything come up about Princess Di's death?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Has anything come up about Princess Di's death?


They´re not laying that on ZP too are they? 

Seriously though - the latest Wikileaks only go back three years or so. And she wasn´t really a threat to US homeland security.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> They´re not laying that on ZP too are they?
> 
> Seriously though - the latest Wikileaks only go back three years or so. And she wasn´t really a threat to US homeland security.


The comments/ links are not only about Zappie!

And they were about anybody and everybody who came into contact with US embassies. Sooner or later smth will come out about The Princess, whether it was before or after she died.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The comments/ links are not only about Zappie!
> 
> And they were about anybody and everybody who came into contact with US embassies. Sooner or later smth will come out about The Princess, whether it was before or after she died.



Why on earth would something about her come out?:confused2::noidea:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Why on earth would something about her come out?:confused2::noidea:


Why not?
I didn't realise that the recent leaks were only the last few years, but as time goes on and more information is leaked, I return the question to you - why (on earth) wouldn't there be info about Princess Diana?:confused2::confused2:


----------

